# Ma femme, Anne, est prognathe



## Vladimax

Kirk Douglas réclame, dans son autobiographie "Le Fils du Chiffonier" qu'il était souvent attiré par les femmes légèrement prognathes. Gene Tierney, il décrit comme "magnifiquement prognathe". Je ne peux pas trouver "prognathe" à la dictionnaire quand même. Que veut dire ce mot "prognathe" alors?


----------



## Calamitintin

"Se dit d'une personne dont les mâchoires sont proéminentes ou dont la mâchoire inférieure fait saillie par rapport à la mâchoire supérieure."
Donc : avec la mâchoire en avant.


----------



## tilt

Pour autant que je puisse en juger, c'est un mot peu courant dans la langue française, qui fait très "savant".


----------



## Vladimax

Calamitintin, merci de votre explication et Tilt, de votre commentaire! La question est alors résolue. C'était ma pensée que le mot avait affaire aux dents, mais la certitude tenait de vos conseils! Encore, merci.


----------



## Aoyama

Pour prolonger l'explication de Calamitintin, j'ajouterai que *prognathe* se dit plutôt pour les animaux. Son emploi pour le "genre humain" s'est répandu à l'époque des théories "aryennes" (et donc du nazisme) ...
*Prognathe* (adjectif) _qualifie un animal(sic) à mâchoire saillante, ou par extension, l'ayant allongé vers l'avant. En entomologie, ce terme désigne une orientation de la tête de l'insecte inscrite dans le prolongement de l'axe du corps. (ex: cicindelle, Bethylidae)
_
Dans le cas de l'attraction de K. Douglas pour un certain type de femmes, le mot semble soit une plaisanterie soit un peu ... déplacé .


----------



## Nanon

Plutôt pour les animaux ? Je ne pense pas. Je crois surtout que c'est un terme médical plutôt répandu en stomatologie. Mais il est vrai que l'on peut penser à un emploi postérieur de ce mot dans la "théorisation" de la race aryenne. Et, un peu avant, dans les travaux d'anthropologie criminologique de Lombroso. Si mon dentiste avait dû m'annoncer que j'étais prognathe, je n'aurais pas pensé pour autant qu'il était nazi !

Et si Kirk Douglas a un mot plus court pour désigner le type de visages féminins à mâchoire saillante qu'il aime... pourquoi pas ?


----------



## itka

Je pense, comme Nanon, que c'est un terme assez neutre et employé dans le domaine médical, pour décrire ce genre de mâchoires. 
Le contraire serait, je crois, "à la mâchoire fuyante", mais... y a-t-il un terme pour caractériser une personne à la mâchoire fuyante ? Je n'arrive pas à en retrouver un...


----------



## Aoyama

Quand je dis que l'adjectif prognathe est _plutôt_ employé pour les animaux, et en fait d'abord en _ethnologie_, je ne fais que me référer aux dictionnaires, notamment ici :
http://atilf.atilf.fr/dendien/scripts/tlfiv5/affart.exe?19;s=568209105;?b=0;
ceci dit, si mon dentiste me disait que j'étais prognathe, je ne penserais pas qu'il est nazi mais qu'il s'exprime de façon obscure.
Mais bon, en soirée, dire qu'on aime les femmes prognathes doit certainement faire de l'effet (quand on en arrive là).
"A la mâchoire saillante" n'est pas mieux. Quant à "mâchoire fuyante" (je ne connais que "menton fuyant"), ça me semble le contraire de "mâchoire saillante", mais ça peut se discuter, on pourrait aussi avoir "mâchoire tombante" ... 
Pour les gens qui prennent les femmes pour des dobbermans ...

Tilt me signale que mon lien ne renvoie à rien (c'est vrai !) et propose celui-là, qui marche :http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/prognathe


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Si : le contraire de _*prognathe*_ est _*rétrognathe*_, tout simplement. C'est effectivement un terme médical, de stomatologie en particulier, comme l'ont souligné Nanon et Itka.

Il me semble d'ailleurs que le grand Kirk lui-même est plutôt prognathe ... avec la fossette en plus.

P.S. quant à savoir si l'adjectif s'applique aux humains, aucun doute là-dessus :





> *Robert a écrit :*
> 
> *prognathe **adj.*
> • 1849; de _pro-_ et gr. _gnathos_ « mâchoire »
> *¨*Didact.Qui a les maxillaires proéminents (en parlant des humains). _« La lune éclairait son visage légèrement prognathe » _(F. Mauriac)_._


----------



## tilt

Aoyama said:


> Pour prolonger l'explication de Calamitintin, j'ajouterai que *prognathe* se dit plutôt pour les animaux. Son emploi pour le "genre humain" s'est répandu à l'époque des théories "aryennes" (et donc du nazisme) ...


Le CNRTL mentionne pourtant une citation dans un ouvrage intitulé _Histoire Naturelle de l'Homme_, datant de *1843* !


----------



## Aoyama

On peut retrouver toute la définition de "prognathe" sur le TLF, avec la datation et le champ sémantique.
Je supprime donc la citation qui est trop longue.
(....)
Dans "Les Bienveillantes" (mais j'aurais du mal à retrouver la page), un des officiers SS disserte avec Max Aue des différences entre les "Juifs de montagnes" (Berg Juden) et les "autres" avec le prognathisme. Le mot a aussi été employé, à profusion, lors de l'exposition "Le Juif et la France" à Paris en septembre 1941.


----------



## sygeneme

Je ne vois rien de choquant... Les descriptions précises de l'anatomie sont très utilisées dans les sciences et dans les arts...
Aimer les personnes à la "mâchoire saillante" n'est pas plus étrange ou "dégradant" que d'aimer celles qui ont par exemple, pour les femmes, "des yeux de biches", "des seins lourd", "de longues jambes"...
Cela relève d'une émotion, d'une attraction pulsionnelle ou d'une association affective, rien de plus...


----------



## Aoyama

Sûrement ...
Mais bon, "yeux de biches, seins lourds, longues jambes" semblent plus courants.
Affaire de choix des mots ...


----------



## ChrisPa

si on me disait que je suis prognathe, j'aurais du mal à le prendre pour un compliment!!
alors que des yeux de biche....


----------



## Aoyama

Eh ben voilà !


----------



## sygeneme

Tout à fait, il y a ce qu'on appelle des sens parasitaires ou affectifs associés à certains mots, ainsi pour faire une flatterie, pour réussir un compliment, ou pour exprimer son ressenti sans froisser l'amour propre de son interlocuteur, on utilise jamais un terme "froid" (scientifique/rare) ou une comparaison avec quelque chose (par  exemple un animal) culturellement négatif... Mais plutôt un terme associé à des valeurs positives" (biche = douceur = qualité, attitude socialement valorisée chez la femme).

De plus le culte de la beauté et ses excès fait qu'il devient difficile de dire simplement ce que l'on aime dans un physique si cela ne correspond pas aux exigences de ce culte, surtout si la personne ainsi "complimenté" (concept très spécieux à mon goût) trouve qu'il s'agit d'un défaut.

En l'occurrence dans le cas exposé ici, il ne s'agit pas d'un homme qui complimente une (sa) femme, mais qui expose son attraction pour une spécificité morphologique en précisant que sa femme a cette spécificité (ce qui à donc probablement contribué au fait qu'il soit séduit, charmé, attiré par elle).


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

« *Oh ma chérie, j'adore ton menton prognathe !* » risque effectivement de n'avoir pas le même impact affectif et stimulant que « _Oh ma chérie, j'adore le bas de ton visage qui rapproche le baiser ! _» .


----------



## Vladimax

Peut être que l'analyse sémiotique d'Aoyama a quelquechose à offrir en ce cas alors que M. Douglas est d'origine juive, fait auquel il fait référence fréquente dans sa autobiographie et, bien entendu, il a vécu pendant cette période du nazisme. C'est possible, n'est ce pas, qu'en utilisant le mot "prognathe" il s'en moque un peu! Comme dit Sygeneme "il y a ce qu'on appelle des sens parasitaires ou affectifs associés à certains mots...."


----------



## tilt

Je trouve que vous vous prenez beaucoup la tête pour pas grand chose (sans compter que ce fil dévie sérieusement dans le hors-sujet) ! 

Le plus amusant est que le débat porte sur la fréquence et les connotations du mot français alors qu'il a certainement été dit en anglais !
Ceci dit, je plaide coupable, puisque j'ai moi-même avancé que c'était un terme rare en français...


----------



## Nanon

... et c'est bien la rareté de ce mot qui a empêché Vladimax de le trouver dans le dictionnaire maison, mais fort heureusement nous avons d'autres ressources.
Quant à la définition de la beauté, elle va bien au-delà du sujet. 

De même que le lien entre prognathisme et totalitarisme : là, on dévie sérieusement. Quoique, quand on voit le menton de Mussolini...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

J'ai plus l'habitude de parler d'un _menton en galoche_ (*) pour une personne... et ce n'est pas vraiment un compliment non plus ! 

 (*) cf. TLFi, le contraire du menton fuyant, le menton en avant.


----------



## itka

Ce sont deux choses différentes !
Voir ici un menton en galoche (autre exemple : les frères Bogdanov) et là une mâchoire prognathe, dont les dents du bas passent par-dessus celles du haut.


----------



## tilt

itka said:


> Ce sont deux choses différentes !
> Voir ici un menton en galoche (autre exemple : les frères Bogdanov) et là une mâchoire prognathe, dont les dents du bas passent par-dessus celles du haut.


Vu la définition de _prognathe_, je dirais que le menton en galoche est en fait une forme spécifique de prognathisme.


----------



## Lezert

Ceux qui n'ont pas le menton en galoche sont-ils des antignathe ?


----------



## Aoyama

Je rejoins partiellement sygeneme dans son commentaire (post #16). Sans tomber dans le "hors-sujet" et épiloguer vainement sur UN mot, je me permettrai d'ajouter :
- c'est vrai que le mot prognathe est utilisé pour les humains, mais à l'origine dans un sens _ethnologique _
- on remarque que son entrée, en temps que terme "courant", date des années 40, George(s) Montandon l'utilisa ...
K. Douglas est d'origine juive, c'est vrai ...


----------



## ChrisPa

quand j'entend (rarement) prognathe, je pense préhistoire


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,

Il est possible que le terme "prognathe" soit aussi utilisé en phrénologie, Vous savez,
cette science qui prétend analyser le caractère des gens en fonction de la forme de leur crâne.
C'était très à la mode au XIXe siècle, les plaisants s'en amusaient beaucoup. Ça et le spiritisme...


----------



## Aoyama

Penser préhistoire et se souvenir de la phrénologie est dans la logique du mot, même si la phrénologie est un peu antérieure (elle remonte au XVIIIème siècle). Avec prognathe on peut utiliser aussi brachycéphale. J'aime les femmes brachycéphales ... (en fait, ça m'est égal) .
Ceci dit, on se rappellera de Gnathon (le glouton) chez La Bruyère .


----------



## DaniL

Peut-être vous allez trouver ça intéressant.

Dans _Voyage au centre de la terre_, Jules Verne utilise le mot _prognathisme_ dans le contexte d'une examination d'un crâne humanoïde (humain).

Voici la citation (professeur Lidenbrock) :

"Il ne présente aucun caractère de ce prognathisme qui modifie l'angle facial."

Verne ajoute aussi une explication de _angle facial_ et _prognathisme_ en bas de page :

"L'angle facial est formé par deux plans, l'un plus ou moins vertical qui est tangent au front et aux incisives, l'autre horizontal, qui passe par l'ouverture des conduits auditifs et l'épine nasale inférieure. On appelle _prognathisme_, en langue athropologique, cette projection de la mâchoire qui modifie l'angle facial."

Déjà au XIX. siècle le mot (dans ce cas _prognathisme_) s'utilisait alors pour se référer à l'homme.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



Aoyama said:


> [...] Avec prognathe on peut utiliser aussi brachycéphale. [...]


Là, je ne vois plus le rapport, Ao. Faut m'expliquer...
J'ai toujours cru que brachycéphale (par opposition à dolichocéphale) était une histoire de forme du _crâne _(plus large que long et vice versa), donc sans rapport avec l'avancement de la mâchoire inférieure...


----------



## Aoyama

Aucun rapport de sens, mais rapport dans le champ sémantique (voir Montandon) dans la  "classification des races" (voir Google) où les deux termes sont fréquemment employés.


> Déjà au XIX. siècle le mot (dans ce cas _prognathisme_) s'utilisait alors pour se référer à l'homme.


 (Danil)
Bien d'accord, mais comme tu le cites, "dans un contexte anthropologique" ...


----------



## Nanon

Ailleurs que dans un contexte anthropologique ou stomatologique, qu'il s'agisse de science ou de pseudo-science, je ne vois guère comment et où l'utiliser...


----------



## Aoyama

> Ailleurs que dans un contexte anthropologique ou stomatologique, qu'il s'agisse de science ou de pseudo-science, je ne vois guère comment et où l'utiliser


Nous sommes bien d'accord. 
Toute la discussion tendant à démontrer que cet adjectif s'applique _aussi_ aux humains (vrai, mais dans un contexte particulier) néglige l'évidence simple qu'il semble _déplacé _dans le contexte qui nous occupe.
Comme il a été dit plus haut, prognathe n'est ni un compliment ni une "qualité" (en parlant d'une femme) .
Pour le reste, c'est affaire d'interprétation ...


----------



## finaud

puisqu'on parle d'adjectif 'prognathe' je presume le nom c'est le 'prognathisme'? Ie quelq'un 'souffre' de prognathisme?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Il _présente_ un prognathisme, mais je ne pense pas qu'il en souffre !


----------

